# Topics > Fun and humor >  Laugh Battle, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/inculture/arts/national-comedy-center-ai-laugh-battle

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft AI powers National Comedy Center's Laugh Battle

Published on Sep 18, 2018




> The brand-new National Comedy Center in Jamestown, New York (Lucille Ball's hometown!), celebrates comedy as an art form. The NCC is making the past, present, and future of comedy as accessible and immersive as it is hilarious. One of the interactive exhibits is Laugh Battle, powered by Microsoft AI. Our facial recognition API can detect even the tiniest smirk or suppressed chuckle; as guests face off against each other to tell jokes and try to make the other break, we can declare an unequivocal winner. It's an interactive way to explore the art of comedy and comedic timing.

----------


## Airicist

Laugh Battle, powered by Microsoft AI

Published on Sep 18, 2018




> Laugh Battle is an interactive exhibit at the new National Comedy Center, powered by Microsoft AI. Our facial recognition API can detect even the tiniest smirk or suppressed chuckle; as guests face off against each other to tell jokes and try to make the other break, we can declare an unequivocal winner. It's an immersive way to explore the art of comedy and comedic timing.

----------


## Airicist

Six comedians, one AI-powered game, endless laughs

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> Comedians Seth Herzog, Janelle James, Jordan Carlos, Dave Hill, Corinne Fisher, and Nick Thune entered the Laugh Battle Royale at the National Comedy Center, but only one could emerge victorious. Laugh Battle is powered by Microsoft AI: Our facial recognition API can detect even the tiniest smirk or suppressed chuckle. Bad news for some of our comics…

----------

